# Jennifer Griffin reporting all US forces out of Afghanistan already.



## Nostra (Aug 30, 2021)

How many thousands of Americans did Biden leave behind to be raped, tortured, and murdered?











						Last US troops have departed Afghanistan
					

The Pentagon announced Monday that all U.S. troops have departed Afghanistan




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Nostra (Aug 30, 2021)

Gen McKenzie on TV now announcing that they have in fact bugged out with Americans left behind.


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 30, 2021)

I wonder how long it will be before the first beheading videos drop?


----------



## Nostra (Aug 30, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> I wonder how long it will be before the first beheading videos drop?


I predicted when this cluster started that Youtube would be flooded with them on 9/11


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 30, 2021)

Nostra said:


> How many thousands of Americans did Biden leave behind to be raped, tortured, and murdered?
> 
> Link coming soon.



Early reports are at least 500 Americans left behind, and about 3,000 support people.


----------



## Rogue AI (Aug 30, 2021)

Last US troops have departed Afghanistan
					

The Pentagon announced Monday that all U.S. troops have departed Afghanistan




					www.foxnews.com
				




Here's a link.

Sad day for those folks left behind. Biden is a disgrace along with all the sycophants who supported and made this disaster possible.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 30, 2021)

Nostra said:


> How many thousands of Americans did Biden leave behind to be raped, tortured, and murdered?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe is a POS


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2021)

Lovebears65 said:


> Joe is a POS


Sorry to see you don't get your forever war.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Early reports are at least 500 Americans left behind, and about 3,000 support people.


"Early reports"   from where?  What source?


----------



## Meister (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Sorry to see you don't get your forever war.


You do realize that most wanted the Afghan conflict to end.
What they didn't want is the military to leave before people and equipment.
But, you can't argue that, so you make up your own story.  Bless your heart


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> "Early reports"   from where?  What source?











						The last US military planes have left Afghanistan, marking the end of the United States' longest war
					

The last US military planes have left Afghanistan, Gen. Frank McKenzie, the commander of US Central Command, announced Monday at the Pentagon. The US departure marks the end of a fraught, chaotic and bloody exit from the United States' longest war.




					www.cnn.com
				





Are claiming CNN and MSNBC are lying ????


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 30, 2021)

Meister said:


> You do realize that most wanted the Afghan conflict to end.
> What they didn't want is the military to leave before people and equipment.
> But, you can't argue that, so you make up your own story.  Bless your heart



The funny thing is that the poster to whom you're responding is one of the biggest proponents of forever war on the board. lol.


----------



## Alexandre Fedorovski (Aug 30, 2021)

US officials have declared the war in Afghanistan over after the last planes and military personnel left Kabul.

A Pentagon spokesman confirmed that the last plane left late Monday signaling the end of the 20-year war.

In announcing the completion of the evacuation and war effort. Gen. Frank McKenzie said the last planes took off from Kabul airport at 3:29 p.m. Washington time, or one minute before midnight in Kabul.

The airport had become a U.S.-controlled island, a last stand in a 20-year war that claimed more than 2,400 American lives.

The closing hours of the evacuation saw American troops getting final evacuees onto planes while also getting themselves and some of their equipment out.
*
From the author:* 

Western correspondents report that U.S. commanders reached a secret agreement with the Taliban a few days ago  NOT to let Afghans into the airport - only Americans.

What next? Will the wild Pashtuns _*slaughter *_those who fought against them for 20 years? 

However, for the American "democratic" administration, they are just "expendable" human material. They are "OTHERS."


----------



## Thinker101 (Aug 30, 2021)

The list of military equipment left behind in Afghanistan as a result of this haphazard military evacuation is extensive and includes the following:

*American Aircraft, Equipment & Armored Vehicles*

2,000 Armored Vehicles Including Humvees and MRAPs
75,989 Total Vehicles: FMTV, M35, Ford Rangers, Ford F350, Ford Vans, Toyota Pickups, Armored Security Vehicles etc.
45 UH-60 Blackhawk Helicopters
50 MD530G Scout Attack Helicopters
ScanEagle Military Drones
30 Military Version Cessnas
4 C-130s
29 Brazilian made A-29 Super Tucano Ground Attack Aircraft
Heavy Equipment, Including Bull Dozers, Backhoes, Dump Trucks, Excavators
*At least 600,000+ small arms M16, M249 Saws, M24 sniper systems, 50 calibers, 1394 M203 grenade launchers, M134 mini gun, 20MM gatling guns and ammunition*

61,000 M203 Rounds
20,040 Grenades
Howitzers
Mortars +1,000’s of Rounds
162,000 pieces of Encrypted Military Communications Gear
16,000+ Night Vision Goggles
Newest Technology Night Vision Scopes
Thermal Scopes and Thermal Mono Googles
10,000 2.75 inch Air to Ground Rockets
Reconnaissance Equipment (ISR)
Laser Aiming Units
Explosives Ordnance C-4, Semtex, Detonators, Shaped Charges, Thermite, Incendiaries, AP/API/APIT
2,520 Bombs
Administration Encrypted Cell Phones and Laptops ALL operational
Pallets with Millions of Dollars in US Currency
Millions of Rounds of Ammunition including but not limited to 20,150,600 rounds of 7.62mm, 9,000,000 rounds of 50.caliber
Large Stockpile of Plate Carriers and Body Armor
US Military HIIDE, for Handheld Interagency Identity Detection Equipment Biometrics
Full List of American War Weapons Lost In Afghanistan - Guns in the News


----------



## kyzr (Aug 30, 2021)

1. The translators are out
2. AFG national army soldiers had their chance to keep AFG, but surrendered instead.

If the AFG army prefers the Taliban, that as they say is that.  Taliban 2.0 seems to understand who controls the $$$$$$$$$.  They'd better behave or they'll end up fucking goats again, with no $$$$$$$$$.


----------



## my2¢ (Aug 30, 2021)

Thank goodness.  The end of an error.


----------



## occupied (Aug 30, 2021)

Trump and Stephen Miller sabotaged the special visa program set aside especially for our Afghan interpreters. No one was getting out until the Biden administration made it so. Thank them.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 30, 2021)

Good...I hope they all stay there too.


----------



## kyzr (Aug 30, 2021)

occupied said:


> Trump and Stephen Miller sabotaged the special visa program set aside especially for our Afghan interpreters. No one was getting out until the Biden administration made it so. Thank them.


Xiden had 7-months to do whatever he wanted to do.  
Your TDS has no basis in reality.  Xiden revised every other Trump agreement and policy, so why not the one in AFG, duh.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Early reports are at least 500 Americans left behind, and about 3,000 support people.


Marvin

You have to be wrong.

President Potatohead said that nobody would be left behind.  He said that several times.

Are you telling me that he lied to the American people?

Say it ain't so!


----------



## Resnic (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Sorry to see you don't get your forever war.



No one wanted to be there for a very long time. And his comment had nothing to do with staying there.

But you knew that already but you aren't capable of having a discussion, all you know how to do is make inane random comments regurgitated from others and drop them like a dog that wanders into someone's yard to take a shit and walk away.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 30, 2021)

Nostra said:


> I predicted when this cluster started that Youtube would be flooded with them on 9/11


wonder if YouTube will suspend any accounts.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

kyzr said:


> Xiden had 7-months to do whatever he wanted to do.
> Your TDS has no basis in reality.  Xiden revised every other Trump agreement and policy, so why not the one in AFG, duh.


Biden got the visa program up and running from basically a full stop. 

Momentum was already towards Afghanistan collapsing. I suppose he could have surged in Afghanistan, but made a tough decision to follow through with withdrawal.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2021)

Adrenochrome Junkie said:


> The last US military planes have left Afghanistan, marking the end of the United States' longest war
> 
> 
> The last US military planes have left Afghanistan, Gen. Frank McKenzie, the commander of US Central Command, announced Monday at the Pentagon. The US departure marks the end of a fraught, chaotic and bloody exit from the United States' longest war.
> ...




The US left Afghanistan with its tail between its legs thanks to President Potatohead.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> "Early reports"   from where?  What source?




You stupid Moon Bats are always in denial about everything.  Why?

The DOD announced it at their press briefing today.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2021)

Meister said:


> You do realize that most wanted the Afghan conflict to end.
> What they didn't want is the military to leave before people and equipment.
> But, you can't argue that, so you make up your own story.  Bless your heart


Sorry you didn't get your forever war.   Did you have stock in Blackwater?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 30, 2021)

I’m so old I remember the Biden cheerleaders telling us this would never occur.









						Last U.S. Military Rescue Plane Leaves Afghanistan, American Citizens Left Behind | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> The list of military equipment left behind in Afghanistan as a result of this haphazard military evacuation is extensive and includes the following:
> 
> *American Aircraft, Equipment & Armored Vehicles*
> 
> ...


If you ever served, you would know that most of that equipment will be nothing but junk in about a month if it doesn't have skilled maintenance AND parts.   Or else it's one use only and once it's used, they get no more.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> The list of military equipment left behind in Afghanistan as a result of this haphazard military evacuation is extensive and includes the following:


That wasn’t left behind as a result of a haphazard military evacuation. That was the equipment we gave to the Afghan military to fight the Taliban.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 30, 2021)

The Trump cult is upset. They were cheering hard against the USA, hoping for many more dead bodies, for a total catastrophe with the evactuation, and instead it went very well.

In general, the Trump cult gets upset any time things go well for the USA.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 30, 2021)

,,,he is a man baby puss and a dumbass--get rid of him..send him to the old folks home


----------



## miketx (Aug 30, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I’m so old I remember the Biden cheerleaders telling us this would never occur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention half of our air force and then some.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I’m so old I remember the Biden cheerleaders telling us this would never occur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go get them.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2021)

miketx said:


> Not to mention half of our air force and then some.



"half of our air force"......    I'm sure that's news to the USAF.


----------



## dudmuck (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m


----------



## Thinker101 (Aug 30, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> That wasn’t left behind as a result of a haphazard military evacuation. That was the equipment we gave to the Afghan military to fight the Taliban.



Well, the 61,000 M203 Rounds, 20,040 Grenades, +1,000’s of Mortar Rounds and 10,000 2.75 inch Air to Ground Rockets sure are one use only....dumbass.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Sorry you didn't get your forever war.   Did you have stock in Blackwater?




President Trump decided to end the Forever War after The Worthless Negro escalated the war.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 30, 2021)

At about 2:45, we pulled out.



> #breaking US official to me: “final plane is wheels up. War is over.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Three C-17s have just left Hamid Karzai International Airport in a row. The time now is midnight in Kabul. This could be the end of the US presence in Afghanistan. pic.twitter.com/rS1NJKsxWy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Video of planes taking off in the tweet:

???? ??? ?? ???????? pic.twitter.com/1OYtZCJqZR

— Masoom Ghaznavi/????? ????? (@masoomghaznavi1) August 30, 2021

"A0022/21 - EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY HAMID KARZAI INTL AIRPORT (OAKB) IS
UNCONTROLLED.  NO AIR TRAFFIC CONTROL OR AIRPORT SERVICES ARE
AVAILABLE.  AIRCRAFT OPERATING INTO, OUT OF, OR THROUGH KABUL FIR
AND LANDING OAKB SHOULD USE EXTREME CAUTION.  AIRCRAFT SHOULD ADHERE
TO STANDARD REPORTING PROCEDURES ON CTAF 125.2. SFC - UNL, 30 AUG 19:40 2021
UNTIL 12 SEP 23:59 2021. CREATED: 30 AUG 19:49 2021 "

Reports of celebratory gunfire from the Taliban:

uD83D\uDC9E

????? ??? " ??? ?? ?? ? ???? ????? ????? ??! pic.twitter.com/kkyRXFiet4

— Zia Nangialay Afghan ???? ??????? (@nangialay_313) August 30, 2021



> .@CENTCOM's McKenzie confirms some Americans and eligible Afghans were not able to get to the airport in time to get aboard the final flights out.
> 
> U.S. retained ability to bring them in, "But were not able to bring any Americans out." "None of them made it to the airport."
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexandre Fedorovski (Aug 30, 2021)

kyzr said:


> 1. The translators are out
> 2. AFG national army soldiers had their chance to keep AFG, but surrendered instead.
> 
> If the AFG army prefers the Taliban, that as they say is that.  Taliban 2.0 seems to understand who controls the $$$$$$$$$.  They'd better behave or they'll end up fucking goats again, with no $$$$$$$$$.



But the wildling in the mountains Jewish tribe (Pashtuns) used to LIVE without dollars...


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Good...I hope they all stay there too.


Of course you do.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 30, 2021)

JGalt said:


> At about 2:45, we pulled out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now it's open season on the thousands of Americans and allies abandoned by Joe Biden.  This is the biggest foreign policy fuck up in American history.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Of course you do.


You better hope so too Lib superstar. 

Fickey! Fickey!!









						Why 92% Is The Number Everyone Is Worried About Right Now...
					

Here we go.




					thefederalistpapers.org


----------



## Alexandre Fedorovski (Aug 30, 2021)

my2¢ said:


> Thank goodness.  The end of an error.






*An ominous field of THE permanent "errors"*


----------



## theHawk (Aug 30, 2021)

Taliban already flying our Blackhawks and hanging “traitors”.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2021)

I


Gabe Lackmann said:


> You better hope so too Lib superstar.
> 
> Fickey! Fickey!!
> 
> ...


 I welcome them here and would willing take in a family if needed, especially women and children.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 30, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> Well, the 61,000 M203 Rounds, 20,040 Grenades, +1,000’s of Mortar Rounds and 10,000 2.75 inch Air to Ground Rockets sure are one use only....dumbass.


Huh?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 30, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Now it's open season on the thousands of Americans and allies abandoned by Joe Biden.  This is the biggest foreign policy fuck up in American history.



How else is the Taliban going to get pallets of cash, without a couple hundred or more American hostages?

This is like Carter's Iranian Hostage Crisis on PCP. We even got the high gas prices and inflation to go along with it.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2021)

Alexandre Fedorovski said:


> View attachment 532804
> 
> *An ominous field of THE permanent "errors"*


We are certainly learning why 3 other Presidents didn't end this war.......the attacks on the one with the courage to actually say "enough is enough" are tremendous.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 30, 2021)

The war in Afghanistan ended on Monday after 2,461 U.S. service members were killed and over 20,000 injured.

"I'm here to announce the completion of our withdrawal from Afghanistan and the end of the military mission to evacuate American citizens, third country nationals, and vulnerable Afghans," Gen. Kenneth McKenzie said on Monday.

"The last C-17 lifted off from Hamid Karzai International Airport on August 30, this afternoon, at 3:29 p.m. East Coast time and the last manned aircraft is clearing the airspace above Afghanistan," he announced.

The war, which began in October of 2001, lasted nearly twenty years — making it the longest war in United States history.









						Afghanistan latest: Taliban leaders walk across airport runway to mark triumph; US finishes withdrawal
					

The last US military plane has left Kabul; the Taliban are now in charge. Biden will address America as evacuation — and a 20-year war — ends.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## theHawk (Aug 30, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Now it's open season on the thousands of Americans and allies abandoned by Joe Biden.  This is the biggest foreign policy fuck up in American history.


Already happening, with out own equipment too:


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 30, 2021)

skews13 said:


> The war in Afghanistan ended on Monday after 2,461 U.S. service members were killed and over 20,000 injured.
> 
> "I'm here to announce the completion of our withdrawal from Afghanistan and the end of the military mission to evacuate American citizens, third country nationals, and vulnerable Afghans," Gen. Kenneth McKenzie said on Monday.
> 
> ...



Joe Biden also left thousands of Americans and allies who will be tortured and murdered at the hands of his Taliban buddies.  AND YOU VOTED FOR IT.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 30, 2021)

theHawk How long before the Taliban is invited to the United Nations to give their speech on peace and unity?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2021)

skews13 said:


> The war in Afghanistan ended on Monday after 2,461 U.S. service members were killed and over 20,000 injured.
> 
> "I'm here to announce the completion of our withdrawal from Afghanistan and the end of the military mission to evacuate American citizens, third country nationals, and vulnerable Afghans," Gen. Kenneth McKenzie said on Monday.
> 
> ...


Good!


----------



## miketx (Aug 30, 2021)

Lying douche lord democrat traitors own all of this.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 30, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Already happening, with out own equipment too:
> View attachment 532807



Damn. And all this time, I thought those surplus copters would eventually be used for giving leftists skydiving lessons here in the good old US of A.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 30, 2021)

JGalt said:


> How else is the Taliban going to get pallets of cash, without a couple hundred or more American hostages?
> 
> This is like Carter's Iranian Hostage Crisis on PCP. We even got the high gas prices and inflation to go along with it.



The only thing they ever needed the cash for was to buy weapons.  Biden cut out the middle man by just directly providing them with the weapons.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Go get them.


Biden? You're joking.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> I welcome them here and would willing take in a family if needed, especially women and children.


You're why women shouldn't vote or hold public office. White women are demons.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 30, 2021)

What happened to those CA students and their parents?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 30, 2021)

Now the Taliban can slaughter thousands and enslave thousands more to prove they're the good guys.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## sparky (Aug 30, 2021)

We told you 20 years ago it would end badly

~S~


----------



## theHawk (Aug 30, 2021)

skews13 said:


> The war in Afghanistan ended on Monday after 2,461 U.S. service members were killed and over 20,000 injured.


Crazy to think that only 2461 died in a war zone over a twenty year period.

To put things in perspective, over 11,136 were murdered in Chicago alone in that same time span.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 30, 2021)

This is how Progressives treat women.


----------



## JLW (Aug 30, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Joe Biden also left thousands of Americans and allies who will be tortured and murdered at the hands of his Taliban buddies.  AND YOU VOTED FOR IT.


You lie. Biden did not leave “thousands of Americans” behind.  If all you have against Biden’s withdrawal are lies, then you have nothing at all.


----------



## occupied (Aug 30, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Now it's open season on the thousands of Americans and allies abandoned by Joe Biden.  This is the biggest foreign policy fuck up in American history.


If the Taliban ever wants to be seen as the legitimate government of Afghanistan they will treat any Americans still there like a bomb that could go off in their faces. We may be gone but we hold the key to their future. How we treat them going on depends entirely on how reasonable they are prepared to be.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 30, 2021)

skews13 said:


> The war in Afghanistan ended on Monday after 2,461 U.S. service members were killed and over 20,000 injured.
> 
> "I'm here to announce the completion of our withdrawal from Afghanistan and the end of the military mission to evacuate American citizens, third country nationals, and vulnerable Afghans," Gen. Kenneth McKenzie said on Monday.
> 
> ...


ON to the next lie.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 30, 2021)

occupied said:


> If the Taliban ever wants to be seen as the legitimate government of Afghanistan they will treat any Americans still there like a bomb that could go off in their faces. We may be gone but we hold the key to their future. How we treat them going on depends entirely on how reasonable they are prepared to be.


Taliban will be treated like royalty until the Xiden/Xarris regime is but a sad distant memory.

So, yeah, it should change very soon, right?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Aug 30, 2021)

skews13 said:


> The war in Afghanistan ended on Monday after 2,461 U.S. service members were killed and over 20,000 injured.
> 
> "I'm here to announce the completion of our withdrawal from Afghanistan and the end of the military mission to evacuate American citizens, third country nationals, and vulnerable Afghans," Gen. Kenneth McKenzie said on Monday.
> 
> ...



Your boy Joe has personally killed 13 Marines and 1000's of Afghani Citizens in 1 month. He, like you is a weak ineffective man.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 30, 2021)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 532811
> 
> Now the Taliban can slaughter thousands and enslave thousands more to prove they're the good guys.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


Maybe they'll stone and behead women in the squares again.

Happy Days are here again.


----------



## occupied (Aug 30, 2021)

HenryBHough said:


> Taliban will be treated like royalty until the Xiden/Xarris regime is but a sad distant memory.
> 
> So, yeah, it should change very soon, right?


The war could start back up if they go on a reign of terror in an attempt to consolidate their power. Would you be happy about that? So many of you seem to be conflicted about the war ending.


----------



## JLW (Aug 30, 2021)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Your boy Joe has personally killed 13 Marines and 1000's of Afghani Citizens in 1 month. He, like you is a weak ineffective man.


So, ISIS had nothing to do with the death of the 13 Marines. Got it!


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 30, 2021)

skews13 said:


> The war in Afghanistan ended on Monday after 2,461 U.S. service members were killed and over 20,000 injured.
> 
> "I'm here to announce the completion of our withdrawal from Afghanistan and the end of the military mission to evacuate American citizens, third country nationals, and vulnerable Afghans," Gen. Kenneth McKenzie said on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 30, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Joe Biden also left thousands of Americans and allies who will be tortured and murdered at the hands of his Taliban buddies.  AND YOU VOTED FOR IT.


You are free to go die over there anytime, snowflake.  I'll help start a GoFundMe to get you over there.  Just say the word.


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 30, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Crazy to think that only 2461 died in a war zone over a twenty year period.
> 
> To put things in perspective, over 11,136 were murdered in Chicago alone in that same time span.


I only learned recently that the actual number of Americans who died there is approximately 4000 KIA higher than the "official" count.  Those 4,000 went back as "contractors" so their deaths don't appear on the books.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 30, 2021)

occupied said:


> If the Taliban ever wants to be seen as the legitimate government of Afghanistan they will treat any Americans still there like a bomb that could go off in their faces. We may be gone but we hold the key to their future. How we treat them going on depends entirely on how reasonable they are prepared to be.


Post # 4 provided the answer to that.


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 30, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


>


YAY!  If you really think the MIC isn't already drawing up plans to return, you're an even bigger fool than you appear to be.  Wait for the national handwringing exercise - of which your ilk will no doubt be the largest share - screaming for justice when we begin to see them butchering Americans and dropping the vids online.  Americans who could have been withdrawn had a different evac plan been used.  Idiots to the very end...


----------



## protectionist (Aug 30, 2021)

occupied said:


> The war could start back up if they go on a reign of terror in an attempt to consolidate their power. Would you be happy about that? So many of you seem to be conflicted about the war ending.


When one side quits, but the other side continues killing, that is not "war ending"


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 30, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> YAY!  If you really think the MIC isn't already drawing up plans to return, you're an even bigger fool than you appear to be.  Wait for the national handwringing exercise - of which your ilk will no doubt be the largest share - screaming for justice when we begin to see them butchering Americans and dropping the vids online.  Americans who could have been withdrawn had a different evac plan been used.  Idiots to the very end...


Shut the fuck up you retarded piece of shit


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 30, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> You lie. Biden did not leave “thousands of Americans” behind.  If all you have against Biden’s withdrawal are lies, then you have nothing at all.



I didn't say that, dipshit.  I said "thousands of American citizens and allies".  You Russian trolls need to learn to read English.


----------



## Meister (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Sorry you didn't get your forever war.   Did you have stock in Blackwater?


Making up your own story as you go?  Trolls do that, and that's all you have, troll.


----------



## JLW (Aug 30, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> I didn't say that, dipshit.  I said "thousands of American citizens and allies".  You Russian trolls need to learn to read English.


Please… running from your lies already, LOL.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 30, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> You are free to go die over there anytime, snowflake.  I'll help start a GoFundMe to get you over there.  Just say the word.



Put your mask back on and shut the fuck up.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 30, 2021)

Meister said:


> You do realize that most wanted the Afghan conflict to end.
> What they didn't want is the military to leave before people and equipment.
> But, you can't argue that, so you make up your own story.  Bless your heart


Endless repitition and the masses believe them.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 30, 2021)

Meister said:


> You do realize that most wanted the Afghan conflict to end.
> What they didn't want is the military to leave before people and equipment.
> But, you can't argue that, so you make up your own story.  Bless your heart



Bodeca the Biden eunuch misses the point, as usual.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 30, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> The list of military equipment left behind in Afghanistan as a result of this haphazard military evacuation is extensive and includes the following:
> 
> *American Aircraft, Equipment & Armored Vehicles*
> 
> ...


Jesus H Christ. Our country is led by retards.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 30, 2021)

Lovebears65 said:


> Joe is a POS


100%


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Aug 30, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> So, ISIS had nothing to do with the death of the 13 Marines. Got it!



Oh LOOK, ignorance.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 30, 2021)

Meister said:


> Making up your own story as you go?  Trolls do that, and that's all you have, troll.


Why is he allowed to continue to troll multiple threads with that same BS?


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> I
> 
> I welcome them here and would willing take in a family if needed, especially women and children.


Considering that Biden had a lot of them flown in with no ID (and unvetted), I'm sure you would...

The only question is if you could compete with a goat as a sex partner if they turn out to be ISIS!!!


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 30, 2021)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Jesus H Christ. Our country is led by retards.



This is a slap in the face to retards!


----------



## JLW (Aug 30, 2021)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Oh LOOK, ignorance.


You wrote that Joe Biden “personally killed”  the marines and you call me ignorant…..LOL..Stop being an apologist for ISIS K.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 30, 2021)

occupied said:


> The war could start back up if they go on a reign of terror in an attempt to consolidate their power. Would you be happy about that? So many of you seem to be conflicted about the war ending.



It took 20 years to put in place the infrastructure to wage war against the Taliban. Senile Joe no longer has the capability to hurt them, with the exception of a few random drone strikes. Hell, there aren't even any adjacent countries that will allow us to base our operations from.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 30, 2021)

occupied said:


> The war could start back up



Why?  Do they need *more *US weapons?


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> We are certainly learning why 3 other Presidents didn't end this war.......the attacks on the one with the courage to actually say "enough is enough" are tremendous.


You are a useless idiot.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 30, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> You lie. Biden did not leave “thousands of Americans” behind.  If all you have against Biden’s withdrawal are lies, then you have nothing at all.



If you were one of the thousands of Americans left behind and you weren't on that plane, you're shit out of luck.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 30, 2021)

It appears that a lot of our retired flag officers are now calling for resignations over this clusterfuck...


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2021)

It is not that you can't trust Americans.

It is that you can't trust Democrats.  Especially the really dumb incompetent ones.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 30, 2021)

JGalt said:


> At about 2:45, we pulled out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will never be over until every American the SOB promised he wouldn't leave behind yet did so is brought home.

His promises mean actually horse shit from now on. 

He has forfeited all credibility, & he has lost all ability to lead.

None of our allies will follow him now.

No American should trust a word he says.

He should be Impeached...or resign in disgrace.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 30, 2021)

Let us not forget that the CIA negotiated this dysfunctional curtain call with the Taliban.


----------



## Rogue AI (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> If you ever served, you would know that most of that equipment will be nothing but junk in about a month if it doesn't have skilled maintenance AND parts.   Or else it's one use only and once it's used, they get no more.


You do realize these people started the war with Soviet era equipment because they maintained it or modified it with what they had available, right? Not to mention there is enough equipment that cannibalizing a fraction of it can keep a majority of it working. Do you people ever think beyond the moment?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 30, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


>



So now we can forget about Afghanistan, because it doesn’t exist anymore. The terrorists are gone: Poof!  Just like that. We be safe now, ya'll, and the MSM can go back to gargling Joe's balls and marveling at the fact that he likes ice cream.


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 30, 2021)

Nostra said:


> I predicted when this cluster started that Youtube would be flooded with them on 9/11


Well, it won't take long for the Marxist media complex to start churning people up for a return for revenge.  If the day ever comes when THOSE SCUM begin to get droned, I will feel justice is finally being done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 30, 2021)

Alexandre Fedorovski said:


> View attachment 532791
> 
> US officials have declared the war in Afghanistan over after the last planes and military personnel left Kabul.
> 
> ...



the problem is they left CIVILIANS behind.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 30, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> You do realize these people started the war with Soviet era equipment because they maintained it or modified it with what they had available, right? Not to mention there is enough equipment that cannibalizing a fraction of it can keep a majority of it working. Do you people ever think beyond the moment?


That troll can't think for himself.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 30, 2021)

We've repeatedly asked that Afghanistan related threads be placed in that forum


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 30, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> This is a slap in the face to retards!


Retards nationwide now have a card to play. At least I didn’t biden this thing, coulda been much worse.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Go get them.


Typical brainwashed Leftard response to your epic failure.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 30, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> We've repeatedly asked that Afghanistan related threads be placed in that forum


Not sure it’s that easy to divide the war part from the political in this mess. The withdrawal in its entirety was done politically and for political reasons. It’s a fuck up of such epic scale it spans many forums.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 30, 2021)

sparky said:


> We told you 20 years ago it would end badly
> 
> ~S~


Democrats insured it.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 30, 2021)

occupied said:


> If the Taliban ever wants to be seen as the legitimate government of Afghanistan they will treat any Americans still there like a bomb that could go off in their faces. We may be gone but we hold the key to their future. How we treat them going on depends entirely on how reasonable they are prepared to be.


You have no shame.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2021)

*President Dufus is going to have another one of his stupid speeches to the nation again tomorrow.

Lets have a drinking game.  Every time he mentions his son Beau we have to take a shot.

We have to take two shots whenever he blames his failures on Trump.

Extra bonus of a beer chaser if he mentions the infrastructure bill.

We will all be drunk before the speech is halfway over.*


----------



## bill718 (Aug 30, 2021)

20 years ago George W Bush authorized the invasion of Afghanistan, a policy based on lies and false idealism. Today President Joseph Biden extracted America from this country that has cost America's resources and lives for 2 decades.

Once again, a Democratic President has to clean up another Republican mess. I hope we learn from this.

Thank You President Biden. Well done!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 30, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Joe Biden also left thousands of Americans and allies who will be tortured and murdered at the hands of his Taliban buddies.  AND YOU VOTED FOR IT.



as is always the case everyday here,trollboy gets his ass handed to him on a platter and checkmated.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 30, 2021)

oh geezus.....


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 30, 2021)

bill718 said:


> 20 years ago George W Bush authorized the invasion of Afghanistan, a policy based on lies and false idealism. Today President Joseph Biden extracted America from this country that has cost America's resources and lives for 2 decades.
> 
> Once again, a Democratic President has to clean up another Republican mess. I hope we learn from this.
> 
> Thank You President Biden. Well done!


Everyone knew it was going to be a messy end.  Did the trump regime really think they Taliban was going to negotiate a cease fire with the Afghan government after 5,000 Taliban fighters were released?  Was pompeo really that stupid?


----------



## the other mike (Aug 30, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Joe Biden also left thousands of Americans and allies who will be tortured and murdered at the hands of his Taliban buddies.  AND YOU VOTED FOR IT.


The CIA bailed out 9 weeks ago so it almost looks like people were left behind deliberately. We'll get out most of the people registered with the state department..... everyone else is pretty much on their own.


----------



## sparky (Aug 30, 2021)

Flash said:


> We will all be drunk before the speech is halfway over.


you know me too well

~S~


----------



## struth (Aug 30, 2021)

bill718 said:


> 20 years ago George W Bush authorized the invasion of Afghanistan, a policy based on lies and false idealism. Today President Joseph Biden extracted America from this country that has cost America's resources and lives for 2 decades.
> 
> Once again, a Democratic President has to clean up another Republican mess. I hope we learn from this.
> 
> Thank You President Biden. Well done!


1) what lies?
2) actually Congress, including Joe Xiden authorized it 

lastly, this is hardly over, the terrorist will simply be going wild wide again.  Every dead person at the hands of taliban, AQ, and isis is on joe xiden and the dems hands


----------



## sparky (Aug 30, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Democrats insured it.


yeah but, our military is having to DEAL with it Weatherdude

it's just not right

~S~


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 30, 2021)

bill718 said:


> 20 years ago George W Bush authorized the invasion of Afghanistan, a policy based on lies and false idealism. Today President Joseph Biden extracted America from this country that has cost America's resources and lives for 2 decades.
> 
> Once again, a Democratic President has to clean up another Republican mess. I hope we learn from this.
> 
> Thank You President Biden. Well done!


I have mixed feelings. It’s a shame the Taliban are back in control, but they would have regained control regardless of when we pulled out or who was president.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 30, 2021)

bill718 said:


> 20 years ago George W Bush authorized the invasion of Afghanistan, a policy based on lies and false idealism. Today President Joseph Biden extracted America from this country that has cost America's resources and lives for 2 decades.
> 
> Once again, a Democratic President has to clean up another Republican mess. I hope we learn from this.
> 
> Thank You President Biden. Well done!


----------



## ConserveGuy (Aug 30, 2021)

The Biden Depression brings us to our own being killed due to a mindless strategy. Sad to see these troops gone with no coordination by our Sleepy Joe. We can call this his Benghazi disaster. Just wait for more being how bad this administration has no cause.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 30, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Put your mask back on and shut the fuck up.


I thought not, you piece of shit


----------



## ConserveGuy (Aug 30, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Everyone knew it was going to be a messy end.  Did the trump regime really think they Taliban was going to negotiate a cease fire with the Afghan government after 5,000 Taliban fighters were released?  Was pompeo really that stupid?


Well.. the President Trump administration kept them stabilized and ready to hit when necessary. That's real coordination unlike the Sleepy Joe falling asleep on the watch. Pun intended.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 30, 2021)

Angelo said:


> The CIA bailed out 9 weeks ago so it almost looks like people were left behind deliberately. We'll get out most of the people registered with the state department..... everyone else is pretty much on their own.



CIA was doing our final negotiations up to late last week.
They tried to get the Taliban to move the 8/31 red line. They failed.
You're a mess, Angelo!


----------



## skews13 (Aug 30, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> I only learned recently that the actual number of Americans who died there is approximately 4000 KIA higher than the "official" count.  Those 4,000 went back as "contractors" so their deaths don't appear on the books.



Contractors? 

Try mercenaries. Hired guns for money.

Fuck them. They're on their own.


----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2021)

Afghanistan is only getting started.

Prepare to be surprised, and not pleasantly surprised!

Thank you China Biden.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 30, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I thought not, you piece of shit



Now now. Don't feed the usmb trolls. You know they're nothing but an alligator mouth, and a canary asshole.

The adults know the withdrawl has been successful, with 124,000 evacuated in a week. We got the ISIS leaders that planned the attack that killed those Marines, and a second bomber before he even made it there, and have Delta working with the Taliban, locating ISIS hideouts, for called air strikes. 

But whine as they might. George Bushs war is over.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 30, 2021)

sparky said:


> yeah but, our military is having to DEAL with it Weatherdude
> 
> it's just not right
> 
> ~S~


Sad what Biden has done to our troops.


----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2021)

Biden and this  disgusting Administration are nothing more than cowards and murderers.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 30, 2021)

skye said:


> Afghanistan is only getting started.
> 
> Prepare to be surprised, and not pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Thank you China Biden.


Terrorists will be operating in the US within a year now.


----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Terrorists will be operating in the US within a year now.



Yes, I agree!   or even sooner than that.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 30, 2021)

ConserveGuy said:


> Well.. the President Trump administration kept them stabilized and ready to hit when necessary. That's real coordination unlike the Sleepy Joe falling asleep on the watch. Pun intended.


Well, of course they did.  As soon as the Taliban saw the white flag, they decided to back off of US troops.  The Afghan government was kept out of the negotiations with the Taliban cause they would realized early on that trump and pompeo were selling them down the river.

The withdrawal was pretty.  It was messy.  But it had to happen.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 30, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Terrorists will be operating in the US within a year now.


They already all.  They are called White Supremacist and are organizations like the Proud Boys.  Here you go:









						10 White Supremacist Gangs - Listverse
					

White supremacist gangs are nothing new. They offer protection and unity against perceived danger and appeal to people who feel under threat from change.




					listverse.com


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 30, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> They already all.  They are called White Supremacist and are organizations like the Proud Boys.  Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes. 
Except Democrats ANTIFA murders people.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 30, 2021)

Nostra said:


> How many thousands of Americans did Biden leave behind to be raped, tortured, and murdered?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares? According to Penelope its all Trump’s fault. As is all the bad weather in the world and all the ills happening on Mars.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 30, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> They already all.  They are called White Supremacist and are organizations like the Proud Boys.  Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proud Boys are led by a Hispanic male? You missed BLM….


----------



## sparky (Aug 30, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sad what Biden has done to our troops.


they're doing one _h*ll_ of a job weather dude , we're talking _twice_ or more the evac of Saigon , planes 3X's the seating, while the Taliban is *EXECUTING* men, women _and_ children .......



~S~


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 30, 2021)

It's not good we exited the building stage "LEFT", because not finishing a job is a bad trait or trend this nation seems to be good at anymore. 

The long term fall out will eventually come home to roost like everything has when ever something goes wrong like this, so get ready America, because the fall out has probably just begun.

Walking away from an unfinished mission, and worse allowing the original enemy of a nation (we had worked so hard to keep at bay over 20 years), to just let them waltz right back in to the top governing authority and position there, uhhhh is just unimaginable and unrealistic really....

Now sadly the Taliban get an open ended chance at vengeance upon everyone that aided and abed us while there.... I hate to think about how the Afghan's had helped us search out the Taliban in villages, town's, and back alley's in order for us to harass and kill them because they were Afghanistan's enemy, yet to just let those allies fall to that enemy ??? Very strange.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Good!


Creepy Joe left US citizens behind.  You say good??


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2021)

My god they fucked this up:


#Taliban fighters enter a hangar in #KabulAirport and examine #chinook helicopters after #US leaves #Afghanistan. pic.twitter.com/eFP6wN44lS


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 30, 2021)

sparky said:


> they're doing one _h*ll_ of a job weather dude , we're talking _twice_ or more the evac of Saigon , planes 3X's the seating, while the Taliban is *EXECUTING* men, women _and_ children .......
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2021)

It is even worse than that.

The Joe Dufus ass kissers left the service doge behind for the Taliban.  They are useless to the Taliban so they will probably be eaten.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 30, 2021)

Thank you President Trump for negotiating an end to the war in Afghanistan.

It's a damn shame that dumbshit Biden fucked up the withdrawal so badly that he  couldn't have possibly done worse on purpose.


----------



## occupied (Aug 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> You have no shame.


The shame is in the failure of our military apparatus to effectively foretell the future. There is a real failure in military wisdom here. Through all this 20 year forever war ordeal there has been a continual inability by our military to win the peace anywhere. The right is totally letting them off the hook for that. You'll beg for the next war and if you live to see it end you'll let them off the hook then too.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 30, 2021)

occupied said:


> The shame is in the failure of our military apparatus to effectively foretell the future. There is a real failure in military wisdom here. Through all this 20 year forever war ordeal there has been a continual inability by our military to win the peace anywhere. The right is totally letting them off the hook for that. You'll beg for the next war and if you live to see it end you'll let them off the hook then too.


The utter failure of this democrat administration has addled your partisan pin-head. You are lashing out in senseless desperation.


----------



## sparky (Aug 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> You are lashing out in *senseless desperation*.


lotta that going 'round Unkotare

~S~


----------



## JGalt (Aug 30, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Now now. Don't feed the usmb trolls. You know they're nothing but an alligator mouth, and a canary asshole.
> 
> The adults know the withdrawl has been successful, with 124,000 evacuated in a week. We got the ISIS leaders that planned the attack that killed those Marines, and a second bomber before he even made it there, and have Delta working with the Taliban, locating ISIS hideouts, for called air strikes.
> 
> But whine as they might. George Bushs war is over.



It's not over. Now that Afghanistan is under the rule of radical Islam, they will bring the war to you.  You'll see what I mean when those radical Islamic suicide bombers and terrorist attacks start hitting your neighborhood.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 30, 2021)

Pentagon slams leak showing US deaths in Kabul bombing could have been avoided
					

Pentagon spokesman John Kirby on Monday slammed an “unlawful” leak to Politico revealing the deaths of 13 US troops in the Kabul airport bombing could have been dodged




					nypost.com


----------



## Mark Richard (Aug 30, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Crazy to think that only 2461 died in a war zone over a twenty year period.
> 
> To put things in perspective, over 11,136 were murdered in Chicago alone in that same time span.


I live in the Chicago area. The crazy thing is that all of the deaths were due to ideology. I've been saying this for a long time but we need ideology reform in America and radical Islamic areas as well.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2021)

Huh. Who would have thunk the British would care more about our soldiers than OUR SO CALLED FUCKING PRESIDENT.









						SAS unit vows to avenge fallen Marine comrades
					

It’s payback time. And like the famous “Devil’s Brigade” of Second World War fame, they know full well they may not survive the coming battles. According to British media re…




					asiatimes.com
				




SAS unit vows to avenge fallen Marine comrades        ​
It’s payback time.


And like the famous “Devil’s Brigade” of Second World War fame, they know full well they may not survive the coming battles.


According to British media reports, 40 of the bravest men in the world —  elite Special Air Service elite troop —  have asked to stay in the wartorn country to avenge the deaths of their fallen comrades.


The 13 US Marines killed in a suicide bomb at Kabul airport in Afghanistan.


One source told the Sunday Mirror: “The Marines who died were from the 24th Marine Expeditionary Force.


“That unit has given assistance to the SAS and SBS many times over the years in Afghanistan.


“They have helped resupply them with food and ammunition and treated their wounded.


“There is a strong bond between the two units, especially with the SBS who recruit largely from the Royal Marines.”


----------



## Mark Richard (Aug 30, 2021)

JGalt said:


> It's not over. Now that Afghanistan is under the rule of radical Islam, they will bring the war to you.  You'll see what I mean when those radical Islamic suicide bombers and terrorist attacks start hitting your neighborhood.


Radical Islam will be around forever. Ideology vs ideology will be forever. Persistent peace and happiness will never exist


----------



## occupied (Aug 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> The utter failure of this democrat administration has addled your partisan pin-head. You are lashing out in senseless desperation.


This thing has been going on twenty years and ended in abject failure, blame it all on Biden like a good little partisan stooge but we both know the real list of responsible parties is as long as your arm. How long has the Taliban immediately taking over again been a certainty and we have just been over there jerking off? We totally failed to win sufficient hearts and minds to make it worthwhile. We need to know why before we decide to try to occupy another square inch of foreign territory.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 30, 2021)

JGalt said:


> It's not over. Now that Afghanistan is under the rule of radical Islam, they will bring the war to you.  You'll see what I mean when those radical Islamic suicide bombers and terrorist attacks start hitting your neighborhood.


Yeah, because this nation has a super bad habit of allowing it's enemies to just walk right up to the table and sit down next to us, just so they can slit our throat's without us being able to defend ourselves from it. It's coming again in the name of misguided wokeness, misguided diversity, and misguided multiculturalism.

Nothing wrong with American diversity, and compatible ethnic multiculturalism in which promotes and loves America, but where it all goes wrong is when it becomes cultural tribalism, and multicultural foreign anti-American nationalism where one keeps one's loyalties to one's foreign country, but lives here as some kind of sleeper cell ready to pounce in order to kill American's, and/or to create chaos in America for a long term value down the road.


----------



## Who_Me? (Aug 30, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Crazy to think that only 2461 died in a war zone over a twenty year period.
> 
> To put things in perspective, over 11,136 were murdered in Chicago alone in that same time span.


To look at the last 20 years in a positive light, the mission to destroy Al-Qaeda succeeded and we did not have any major terrorist events here in the homeland while we had ~ 3000 on September 11th alone.    An expensive endeavor though.

The Chicago homicide numbers are mind boggling and show where our priorities are as a country.

Maybe we can call in some air strikes and deploy drones on the west and south sides of Chicago.   God knows it's more dangerous than Afghanistan


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 30, 2021)

JGalt said:


> So now we can forget about Afghanistan, because it doesn’t exist anymore. The terrorists are gone: Poof!  Just like that. We be safe now, ya'll, and the MSM can go back to gargling Joe's balls and marveling at the fact that he likes ice cream.


You are free to go die there for nothing anytime, snowflake.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 30, 2021)

occupied said:


> This thing has been going on twenty years and ended in abject failure, blame it all on Biden like a good little partisan stooge but we both know the real list of responsible parties is as long as your arm. How long has the Taliban immediately taking over again been a certainty and we have just been over there jerking off? We totally failed to win sufficient hearts and minds to make it worthwhile. We need to know why before we decide to try to occupy another square inch of foreign territory.


----------



## Who_Me? (Aug 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


>


Russia failed, we failed, and anyone who would try to corral these tribes will fail.  There is no fundamental core to Afghanistan.  It will forever be a land where tribes just wants to kill each other.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 30, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> To look at the last 20 years in a positive light, the mission to destroy Al-Qaeda succeeded and we did not have any major terrorist events here in the homeland while we had ~ 3000 on September 11th alone.    An expensive endeavor though.
> 
> The Chicago homicide numbers are mind boggling and show where our priorities are as a country.
> 
> Maybe we can call in some air strikes and deploy drones on the west and south sides of Chicago.   God knows it's more dangerous than Afghanistan


Just imagine if we added all Dem run shit hole murders up.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 30, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> CIA was doing our final negotiations up to late last week.
> They tried to get the Taliban to move the 8/31 red line. They failed.
> You're a mess, Angelo!


I didn't make it up it was on Fox News


----------



## the other mike (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Early reports are at least 500 Americans left behind, and about 3,000 support people.


Think the number is higher.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Sorry you didn't get your forever war.   Did you have stock in Blackwater?


No Bod, you don't understand basics.   FOREVER WAR is what we got.....by bugging out  and arming the terrorists like Biden did, muslim terrorists will believe that is a sign form their god allah that he wants muslims to attack the west.  Their mind set and belief system believes that even non-muslims do the will of ALLAH----and when non-muslims flee, give up, pay or arm terrorists that this is a sign directly from ALLAH telling them that he wants them to fight and terrorize we non-muslims.   The terror attacks are about to start up again in the west including america.   That fucking Biden and his dipshit followers are the ones who have told the muslim terrorists that ALLAH wants them to attack.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 31, 2021)

bodecea
Its not about the war you stupid shit. Its about the Americans and friendlies left behind. Oh and lets not forget we left billions of dollars worth of military hardware for the Taliban. Way ta go Joe. You fucking moron.

You voted for a stuttering incompetent fuck who made a mess of the withdrawal and left Americans behind. Congrats.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 31, 2021)

occupied said:


> Trump and Stephen Miller sabotaged the special visa program set aside especially for our Afghan interpreters. No one was getting out until the Biden administration made it so. Thank them.


What happened to COVID-19, and a moratorium on international travel ? War is a greater cause than moving people around the world while a pandemic is going on eh ?? Do the refugees have their shots or are they being screened before entering into other countries or rather this country ? It's funny how Biden and crew have ignored every Covid protocol, and with the so called unchangeable dates, they have virtually thumbed their noses at every safety measures to keep the world safe in a pandemic.

Either we have a pandemic or we don't ? Someone better notify Biden if we do.


----------



## occupied (Aug 31, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> What happened to COVID-19, and a moratorium on international travel ? War is a greater cause than moving people around the world while a pandemic is going on eh ?? Do the refugees have their shots or are they being screened before entering into other countries or rather this country ? It's funny how Biden and crew have ignored every Covid protocol, and with the so called unchangeable dates, they have virtually thumbed their noses at every safety measures to keep the world safe in a pandemic.
> 
> Either we have a pandemic or we don't ? Someone better notify Biden if we do.


Stephen Miller very badly wanted to betray the interpreters and make our word even more worthless and had Trump talked into it. Not sure how you turn that into anything good.


----------



## sparky (Aug 31, 2021)

Flash said:


> According to British media reports, 40 of the bravest men in the world — elite Special Air Service elite troop — have asked to stay in the wartorn country to avenge the deaths of their fallen comrades.





occupied said:


> blame it all on Biden like a good little partisan stooge but we both know the real list of responsible parties is as long as your arm.





beagle9 said:


> Yeah, because this nation has a super bad habit of allowing it's enemies to just walk right up to the table and sit down next to us




ayyyyyyup.......~S~


----------



## theHawk (Aug 31, 2021)

Flash said:


> My god they fucked this up:
> 
> 
> #Taliban fighters enter a hangar in #KabulAirport and examine #chinook helicopters after #US leaves #Afghanistan. pic.twitter.com/eFP6wN44lS
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 1, 2021)

mamooth said:


> The Trump cult is upset. They were cheering hard against the USA, hoping for many more dead bodies, for a total catastrophe with the evactuation, and instead it went very well.
> 
> In general, the Trump cult gets upset any time things go well for the USA.


Oh really...  4+years the left did exactly what you are saying here, and better yet they actually committed murder, violence, rioted, burned, and everything else they could in order to hurt this country. 

Cricket's.....


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 4, 2021)

occupied said:


> If the Taliban ever wants to be seen as the legitimate government of Afghanistan they will treat any Americans still there like a bomb that could go off in their faces. We may be gone but we hold the key to their future. How we treat them going on depends entirely on how reasonable they are prepared to be.


Pffft, who are we anymore ?? We can't even keep it together here... LOL


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 5, 2021)

bill718 said:


> 20 years ago George W Bush authorized the invasion of Afghanistan, a policy based on lies and false idealism. Today President Joseph Biden extracted America from this country that has cost America's resources and lives for 2 decades.
> 
> Once again, a Democratic President has to clean up another Republican mess. I hope we learn from this.
> 
> Thank You President Biden. Well done!


Biden eh ????? Biden fought Trump on everything. Yet you give no credit to Trump ending the wars because you are a political hack.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 5, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Terrorists will be operating in the US within a year now.


Yep because the Democrat's and their damned anti-American wokeness, anti-American diversity, anti-American political correctness, and anti-American multiculturalism, will definitely insure it. They are extremely good at setting innocent American's up to be killed, harassed, and spit on.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 5, 2021)

occupied said:


> The shame is in the failure of our military apparatus to effectively foretell the future. There is a real failure in military wisdom here. Through all this 20 year forever war ordeal there has been a continual inability by our military to win the peace anywhere. The right is totally letting them off the hook for that. You'll beg for the next war and if you live to see it end you'll let them off the hook then too.


What a cheap shot on the military whose hand's have always been tied by politics. You are indirectly involved in what happened because of who you and your cohort's put in Washington DC. 

Blame the military pffft.  Try again, do better.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 5, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> No Bod, you don't understand basics.   FOREVER WAR is what we got.....by bugging out  and arming the terrorists like Biden did, muslim terrorists will believe that is a sign form their god allah that he wants muslims to attack the west.  Their mind set and belief system believes that even non-muslims do the will of ALLAH----and when non-muslims flee, give up, pay or arm terrorists that this is a sign directly from ALLAH telling them that he wants them to fight and terrorize we non-muslims.   The terror attacks are about to start up again in the west including america.   That fucking Biden and his dipshit followers are the ones who have told the muslim terrorists that ALLAH wants them to attack.


Great points made, and with Biden's wide open borders (got to be inclusive to COVID-19, terrorist, poor people running from rogue government's for whom in many ways we've supported, and drug cartels), yep get ready because these cat's can definitely make it there to cross it also somehow.

Wonder how many were on those plane's no one knows about ??


----------



## occupied (Sep 5, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> What a cheap shot on the military whose hand's have always been tied by politics. You are indirectly involved in what happened because of who you and your cohort's put in Washington DC.
> 
> Blame the military pffft.  Try again, do better.


The US military serves the people and our elected representatives and our values. Their primary mission has always been to protect this country and be the good guys in any conflict they are asked to fight. The failure to effectively fight asymmetric warfare in occupied territory is theirs. Until they figure it out we as a nation should never ask them to do it again.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 5, 2021)

occupied said:


> The US military serves the people and our elected representatives and our values. Their primary mission has always been to protect this country and be the good guys in any conflict they are asked to fight. The failure to effectively fight asymmetric warfare in occupied territory is theirs. Until they figure it out we as a nation should never ask them to do it again.


You must be young and naive.... Letting scumbag political leader's off the hook is evident in your bullcrap. Saw that sorry Adam shifty doing that yesterday in an interview. Stinks of Benghazi all over again.


----------



## occupied (Sep 5, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> You must be young and naive.... Letting scumbag political leader's off the hook is evident in your bullcrap. Saw that sorry Adam shifty doing that yesterday in an interview. Stinks of Benghazi all over again.


I am in no way letting political leaders off the hook. The Military should be able to carry out even misguided missions successfully. In the end our civilian leadership gives them the mission and leaves it up to the pentagon to figure out how to do it. Still after all these failures no one is asking why are they so bad at winning the peace.


----------



## surada (Sep 5, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> I wonder how long it will be before the first beheading videos drop?



Will you be disappointed if they don't?


----------



## surada (Sep 5, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> You must be young and naive.... Letting scumbag political leader's off the hook is evident in your bullcrap. Saw that sorry Adam shifty doing that yesterday in an interview. Stinks of Benghazi all over again.



Congress had voted NO FUNDING for security at any US embassies except in Kabul and Baghdad. You do know there has never been aa US consulate in Benghazi.

Meanwhile, during the Bush years 13 US embassies were attacked and 60 people were killed.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 5, 2021)

occupied said:


> I am in no way letting political leaders off the hook. The Military should be able to carry out even misguided missions successfully. In the end our civilian leadership gives them the mission and leaves it up to the pentagon to figure out how to do it. Still after all these failures no one is asking why are they so bad at winning the peace.


Yep you're scapegoating. Do better.

Bush is already under the bus, and now you're trying to run him over again.. lol


----------



## occupied (Sep 5, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Yep you're scapegoating. Do better.


Aren't you even a little curious why we cannot bring American democracy to any other part of the world? All our imperialistic adventures hit a brick wall after WW2 and no one seems to want to face the question of why? We've tried it on every continent with mixed results at best.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 5, 2021)

occupied said:


> Aren't you even a little curious why we cannot bring American democracy to any other part of the world? All our imperialistic adventures hit a brick wall after WW2 and no one seems to want to face the question of why? We've tried it on every continent with mixed results at best.


Oh it's obvious why we are no longer successful in the world. It's because the world looks within our culture, and says OH HELL NO, we don't want that crazy to slip into our countries in any kind of creeping way, but we will take their money everyday of the week, and then we will laugh in their idiot faces in the end.


----------



## beautress (Oct 11, 2021)

Nostra said:


> How many thousands of Americans did Biden leave behind to be raped, tortured, and murdered?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that the Democrats were wrong to trash President Trump for four years of harassment while he conducted keeping his oath of office to provide protection for the American people. They made a big mistake.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

occupied said:


> Aren't you even a little curious why we cannot bring American democracy to any other part of the world? All our imperialistic adventures hit a brick wall after WW2 and no one seems to want to face the question of why? We've tried it on every continent with mixed results at best.


You mean like the "imperialistic adventure" known as the Marshall Plan ?

$114 Billion in 2020 $$, in economic recovery programs to Western European economies, after the end of World War II.

Today there is no American imperialism, and the US is the # 1 VICTIM of imperialism in the world - top villains (Mexico, China, India, Phillpines)


----------



## struth (Oct 12, 2021)

occupied said:


> Aren't you even a little curious why we cannot bring American democracy to any other part of the world? All our imperialistic adventures hit a brick wall after WW2 and no one seems to want to face the question of why? We've tried it on every continent with mixed results at best.


Japan, Germany, and Italy….while not perfect, seem to be doing ok.


----------



## occupied (Oct 12, 2021)

struth said:


> Japan, Germany, and Italy….while not perfect, seem to be doing ok.


The powers we fought in WW2 did do OK but what has happened since then?


----------



## struth (Oct 12, 2021)

occupied said:


> The powers we fought in WW2 did do OK but what has happened since then?


the politicalization of war.  A bunch of dembots crying about nation building, like it’s a bad thing.  Calling us invaders after we were attacked.


----------



## occupied (Oct 12, 2021)

struth said:


> the politicalization of war.  A bunch of dembots crying about nation building, like it’s a bad thing.  Calling us invaders after we were attacked.


WW 2 was the last war we fought that had clear a military objective and the intention to end it as soon as possible and go home. The cold war saw America assassinating democratically elected leaders, supporting guerillas, supporting dictators and pretty much sending the message that atrocity was preferable to any sort of leftist populism. We made the world safe from democracy. Then we decided that oil was worth fighting over so now it just looks like we are out to steal resources. We will never be able to convince any populace our intentions are good ever again.


----------



## struth (Oct 12, 2021)

occupied said:


> WW 2 was the last war we fought that had clear a military objective and the intention to end it as soon as possible and go home. The cold war saw America assassinating democratically elected leaders, supporting guerillas, supporting dictators and pretty much sending the message that atrocity was preferable to any sort of leftist populism. We made the world safe from democracy. Then we decided that oil was worth fighting over so now it just looks like we are out to steal resources. We will never be able to convince any populace our intentions are good ever again.


I assume you are discussing the first Iraq War, oil was obviously important, and the stablity of that market, but Saddam also invaded another nation....and the UN and world said that would not be tolerated.   The objective there was to get things back to the status quo...which was wrong, and purely political...we should have taken Saddam out then.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 12, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> The list of military equipment left behind in Afghanistan as a result of this haphazard military evacuation is extensive and includes the following:
> 
> *American Aircraft, Equipment & Armored Vehicles*
> 
> ...


The problem with this is that the Taliban will be looking towards other bad actor's to help them reverse engineer, and or to help them understand what it is that they are dealing with.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 16, 2021)

Nostra said:


> How many thousands of Americans did Biden leave behind to be raped, tortured, and murdered?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


American's ??? By the thousand's still ?? How many Americans are actually citizen's that were born in America that are somehow still in Afghanistan ??

The equipment left there was allocated for the Afghan army in which was thought to be ready to defend itself with it, otherwise once we were out right ???

So it comes down to the Taliban attacking and taking over an Allie (the Afghan military), in which we supported there, so why did we not go on the offensive with our Allie in order to once and for all defeat the Taliban in which was the enemy of America, and the enemy of the Aghan military ? Why did we abandon our allie comprised of those we died for, and had trained in the region beside or with ??? So that my friend is the gazillion dollar question or elephant in the room correct ?


----------



## beautress (Oct 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You mean like the "imperialistic adventure" known as the Marshall Plan ?
> 
> $114 Billion in 2020 $$, in economic recovery programs to Western European economies, after the end of World War II.
> 
> Today there is no American imperialism, and the US is the # 1 VICTIM of imperialism in the world - top villains (Mexico, China, India, Phillpines)


My prayers are that those who drove out  human beings they jailed, failed, and nailed will furnish America with enthusiasm, deep love, and all the virtues the book of St. Mark extolled. Our faith teaches us that people in the human race are God's children, whether they know it or not.

May we care for, nourish, and turn around the bad lives they lived before the silly democrats used them for votes to get power not for the new Americans, but to embellish the procommie greedmongers. May we once agaiin unite, with a rush back to the basics of love and true caring for other people including the good Republicans they tried to destroy with Maxine Waters' order to her sycophants evil stalking complete with screaming and scurrilous expletives at President Trump, his staff, and anyone wearing a MAGA hat, t-shirt, or automobile decal.

I am still waiting for Madam Waters' humble apology for heralding vile stalking and diminishing the good, because it is the right thing to do when one has a lot of power and made such an egregious and callous mistake as to diminish other people.

God's goodness is far better than satanic practices such as revenge and smugness. Those are not virtues, and people engrosed in sataniclike practices are operating outside of the Kingdom of God. "Vengeance is mine, said the Lord." In times of peace it is up to us to practice brotherly love, which is I recollect the nickname of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania where Benjamin Franklin published his historic newspaper in Colonial and New nation times.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 16, 2021)

Nostra said:


> How many thousands of Americans did Biden leave behind to be raped, tortured, and murdered?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like ALL of them who were there. I haven't seen ONE single American brought back home.






						Biden Must Send Troops Back To Afghanistan-Rescue Americans
					

What in the world is Joe Biden doing ? Is this a crazy man ? He claims to have evacuated 124,000 PEOPLE from Afghanistan, BUT ONLY 6000 AMERICANS. I highly doubt that even 1000 or maybe even 100, or maybe even 10 Americans have been evacuated from Afghanistan.  Even if the numbers the Biden...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## beautress (Oct 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Looks like ALL of them who were there. I haven't seen ONE single American brought back home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen another American President cut his nose off to spite his face like Joe Biden just to jealously and zealously undo a predecessor by doubling the prices of gas by cutting off the pipeline being laid to cheaply get gas to America from Canada just to kiss AOC's ass for blaming agricultural America for global warming for cow farts. Good gollies, AOC's pissing and moaning hot air raised the temperature of the world 5 degrees! And she's blaming the world's best source of nutritional iron, calcium, and other minerals that calm human nerves and make men healthy because of her personal proclivities to put human health on her cancel list is pure, unadulated insanity. New Yorkers oughta get her off her high horse and let nutritionists with learning and mercy take her place since everything she believes is wrong side up. Moderation would be a little better, but cancellation? Big G O N G for AOC the most puerile Representative ever chosen by the deep state to serve in Congress. 

New York State can do better.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 16, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Jennifer Griffin reporting all US forces out of Afghanistan already.​



Too bad many Americans and allies in danger there cannot say the same thing!

Someone should arrest and hold Hunter and send him over if one American dies over there or doesn't come home.

Hillary and Benghazi has taught us that democrats are very good at leaving their own behind.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 16, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Looks like ALL of them who were there. I haven't seen ONE single American brought back home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biden says "come on man, that was yesterday".... Pathetic individual the guy is, otherwise just like Hillary was, his arrogance has no limits, yet they accused Trump... LOL.


----------



## beautress (Oct 16, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Too bad many Americans and allies in danger there cannot say the same thing!
> 
> Someone should arrest and hold Hunter and send him over if one American dies over there or doesn't come home.
> 
> Hillary and Benghazi has taught us that democrats are very good at leaving their own behind.


Great post. Too bad the Clinton Cabal talked our fellow citizens 8n the Democrat Party to put propaganda over having a free world.

I am somewhat concerned if we don't validate Trump's win on November 3 due to hundreds of thousands and possibly millions of phony ditto votes pushed in by deep staters chosing to put dementia Joe in tbe White House to cover up his 47 years of crooked theft of tXpayer using the avenue...ummm make that superexpressway that the foreign aid packages pushed through for Joe to collect by way of extorting campaign and personal wealth for the Cabal of deep staters turning mere thugs into ill gotten gained wealthy scions and money for buying/stealing seats in the House in particular to get their hands on all that foreign aid money Americans were not aware of being manipulated around to DNC causes because they were working their butts off to put kids through schools, Junior Colleges and State schools to make a living when they grew up and occasionally watched the witch hunt against War hero, the late GHW Bush, his son GW Bush the lefyist locksteppers in the press shamefully saddled him with the Mad Magazine image to take ordinary childhood and college affairs to be considered ad high treason. Meh on all that endless calumny that nobody stopped due to the First Amendment in the Condtitution that was never set up to damage any man's good name. It was a sorry, sorry, sorry. sorry thing the press has morphed itself into being the most worthless place to learn the truth about the Congress helping itself to unconciable wealth for stealing money using threats from.high government to extort taxpayer money from obfuscated extortions from pretty boys like Joe Biden who was caught on tape for his billion dollar extortion g
from the beleaguered nation of the Ukraine who suffered heinously from Stalin's starving farmers to death by sending KGB operatives out to farms to burn their crops and destroy every bite of food in each and every farmhouse kitchen pantry because they complained about the unfairness their government had leveled upon them, cheating them out of all they had so wealthy  Stalinites could stay wealthy while Ukrainians had their crops cut and sent to Russia without bothering to pay them for the hard work that farmwork was back then. Stalin brutally murdered between 20 to one hundred million Russian citizens in regular and satellite Russian "territories".

So bad was the Russian treatment and so secretive was the killer KGB they didn't keep records like the Nazis did so future generations would not be able to even guess how many died at their ruthless hands. That is what happens in one party socialistic "societies."

I am horrified by the press for their disservice to this free nation by covering up the Clinton Cabal using omeurta right and left to hoodwink the American voter using every derelict method concocted by Machiavellian writings to the socialist Nazis  who fooled the Jewish people into getting on those trains to gas chambers with lies.

Pay attention to the socialist liars in the shameful media and that Pataki person's shameless obfuscations about her deep state boss.. Good evening, all.


----------

